# mediawiki with math extension



## disi (Jul 7, 2012)

I try to set up mediawiki on my FreeBSD 8.2 with math rendering extension. The wiki itself was easy as \pi.

To install the math extension, I followed this guide:
http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Running_MediaWiki_on_FreeBSD#TeX_support_2
This just didn't work and I get the error:


> Failed to parse (PNG conversion failed; check for correct installation of latex and dvipng (or dvips + gs + convert)): \pi


This tells me, texvc converts it to dvi but then cannot produce a png image, I think.

`% ls -lH `which gs` `which latex` `which dvips` `which convert` 
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    6224 Jul  6 21:56 /usr/local/bin/convert
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  185043 Jul  7 00:26 /usr/local/bin/dvips
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    7120 Jul  6 17:47 /usr/local/bin/gs
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  299592 Jul  7 00:25 /usr/local/bin/latex`

So the packages should be all installed properly and in PATH

I also tried to use texvc from /usr/port/print/texvc with the same result. Since texvc is in ports, as is mediawiki, maybe you know how to fix it?
Thanks

//edit: www/mediawiki LaTeX math plugin search path issues still cannot get this to work


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 7, 2012)

disi said:
			
		

> I try to set up mediawiki on my FreeBSD 8.2 with math rendering extension. The wiki itself was easy as \pi.
> 
> To install the math extension, I followed this guide:
> http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Running_MediaWiki_on_FreeBSD#TeX_support_2
> ...



Latex in ports it outdated and deprecated.
I would suggest to give a shot to FreeBSD TeXLive


----------



## disi (Jul 7, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> Latex in ports it outdated and deprecated.
> I would suggest to give a shot to FreeBSD TeXLive



I'll give that a try, added via portshaker following this:
http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-texlive/wiki/Installing

Just to make sure, I started building texlive-core (version 2011) and its still going :e seems pretty complete.

For example _fmtutil_ wasn't installed before, which is another hint to solve the problem here:
http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manua...ion_of_latex.2C_dvips.2C_gs.2C_and_convert.29

//edit: still no luck

//edit: I cannot even build the dvi from latex on command line, cancel.sty and a few more are missing. I am going for texlive-scheme-full now...


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 7, 2012)

disi said:
			
		

> I'll give that a try, added via portshaker following this:
> http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-texlive/wiki/Installing
> 
> Just to make sure, I started building texlive-core (version 2011) and its still going :e seems pretty complete.
> ...



texlive-scheme-full is extremely long to install.
I very much suggest you to add

```
WITHOUT_TEXLIVE_MKTEXLSR=YES
```
 to /etc/make.conf
This sill speed up things quite a bit.

Few tips:
1) just mentioned (when You finish installing run *mktexlsr* as root)
2) if it fails to fetch some dependency, wait a day. TeXLive ports are auto updated daily.
3) You could try texlive-scheme-medium before full. Or you could install missing ports


----------



## disi (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you graudeejs, it works. Still even though cancel is part of texlive-scheme-medium, it didn't get installed. Installed it manually and it work now!


----------

